# Hustle is BACK!?



## Bombsii (Jan 10, 2009)

Hustle was back on TV last thursday and they have a new series. WTH?!

If you are reading this within a week that it was made you can watch it on the iplayer.

The new series is up. 

Mickey is back! His long con in Australia didn't go down to well and now hes trying to form a new team.

Danny,Stacey and Billy aren't in any longer and there are 2 newbies. Is this going to work?

Discuss.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 17, 2009)

I know. I watched the second episode but couldn't get into it, bit boring hey it is the second episode i'll give it another chance next week.


----------

